# Southwest tip of Portugal



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I'm in Olhao near Faro at the moment, thinking about moving along to the far west tip for a couple of days, anyone know if there's any good wild camp stop-overs?


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

There are apparently a couple of parking places in Sagres. We were there last May and it was a desolate spot and very windy. The campsite was completely deserted so we didn't stay. Perhaps not the best place to visit in February!

There is plenty of parking at Cape St Vincente if you really want it wild!

Roly


----------



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

In Portugal now ... Freeguard west of albufeira on the estuary and Silves inland about 30 Km but beautiful wild camp near swimming pool


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Yes there is wildcamping in Sagres. 

Have seen some parked down at the harbour.

I've camped down near the seafront with about 5 other units with no problems.

There is also a campsite just outside town but easy commute by pushbike.

Alex.


----------



## Vinnythehat (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi Carter_racer, 
We wild camped for 2 nights, just below the tourist information centre(next to where they play boules). If you take the road down towards the beach from the Sau Vicente roundabout near the TIC and then turn 1st left, there is a very nice small restaurant on the left(cant remember its name! and its a bit expensive) you can park up on the right, with fantastic views across the bay towards the light house and fort. If you use google earth you will see photos posted on there, which show some of the motorhomes parked up in diffent locations...the ones nearest the fort are on a very open, concrete car park and very exposed to the winds (it seemed to be blowing steady all the time down there and we had spoken to a couple who had been in the area in March, and they had to move on because it was so relentless !) 
Regards Vinny & Sue


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

A couple of spots west of Lagos we have wild camped at are 

Boca Rio, just to the east of Salema. I believe Salema itself is now not available due to building.

Ingrina, a lovely spot down the lane from Villa de Bispo

Sagres, either in the old fort car park or just below the police station in Sagres itself.

RD


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

If you head west from Aljezur to the coast (past all the holiday villas) there are some lovely quiet spots up on the headlands looking down on beautiful coves.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

ta guys be there next week jeffro


----------

